# Szene wird nicht komplett angezeigt (Tiefenproblem?)



## Florianer (7. Nov 2007)

Hi,

nächste Sache: In meiner Szene werden Objekte einfach abgeschnitten. Es sieht irgendwie so aus, als wenn die Szene bei einer Entfernung von 30 Einheiten (Wert ist völlig willkürlich geschätzt) abgeschnitten werden. Wenn ich eine

```
Box plot = new Box(40.0f, 0f, 20.0f, Box.GENERATE_NORMALS, null);
```

erstellt habe, und mich dann um die Ebene drehen will, schaffe ich es nicht, sie komplett angezeigt zu bekommen... auch näher heran gehen bringt es ja nicht wirklich, weil ich ja die ganze Fläche auf einmal sehen will... Ist das sowas wie die Z-Buffer-Tiefe? Ich hab in meinem Code keine Stelle gefunden, die das explizit angeben würde...


----------



## Marco13 (7. Nov 2007)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=352275#352275 ... nämlich hier :wink:

Vielleicht hiermit
http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/3D/forDevelopers/J3D_1_3_API/j3dapi/javax/media/j3d/View.html#setFrontClipDistance(double)
http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/3D/forDevelopers/J3D_1_3_API/j3dapi/javax/media/j3d/View.html#setBackClipDistance(double)


----------



## Florianer (9. Nov 2007)

Danke, genau das war's!

```
ViewingPlatform viewingPlatform = house.getViewingPlatform();
house.getViewer().getView().setBackClipDistance(500);
```

Wurde übrigens, nach mir nur anders beschrieben, hier nochmal gefragt: Am Rand des Universums


----------

